# TV Italiana=Spazzatura Totale



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

E' da un pò di tempo che il livello della nostra televisione ha raggiunto vette di trash a dir poco sconcertanti. Non che il trash non sia mai esistito nella nostra televisione, ma siamo arrivati a una situazione veramente allucinante. 
La Rai investe milioni di euro ogni anno per produrre le sue squallidissime fiction, tutte di livello bassissimo, tutte piattissime, tutte noiose. Le serie TV (come noi le intendiamo) di punta sono cose come _Un medico in famiglia, Il commissario Rex e Don Matteo_ (rendiamoci conto). Durante il primo pomeriggio vi consiglio di sintonizzarvi su Rai Uno per assistere allo squalidissimo spettacolo che ci offre il nostro primo canale con tutta una serie di programmi super trash. Ma la vera assurdità e il pazzesco paradosso lo scoprirete sintonizzandovi ogni tanto su Rai 4. Relegati nell'oblio di un canale secondario possiamo trovare serie tv del calibro di Mad Men, Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, Supernatural, Il Trono di Spade e persino Breaking Bad (non sto scherzando). Ma chi è il malato di mente che manda in onda sui canali principali, in prima serata, boiate come Don Matteo o quegli orribili varietà/reality (tipo Pechino Express per fare un esempio) invece di serie tv pluripremiate e che praticamente solo la Rai manda in onda in chiaro? Serie tv che saranno anche costate dei bei soldoni per ottenerne i diritti...
Potrei anche parlare della gestione degli eventi sportivi, ma penso non ce ne sia bisogno visto che molto spesso in altri topic ne parliamo e ci sfoghiamo del vergognoso servizio offerto.
Gli unici programmi che salvo sono Presa Diretta, Report e Super Quark.
La Mediaset invece ha ormai deciso di abbandonare totalmente Rete 4, Canale 5 e Italia 1 per investire tutto sui suoi canali a pagamento, inutile girarci attorno. Se una volta si compravano (e mandavano in onda in esclusiva) serie come Twin Peaks, X-Files, The Shield e altre adesso il massimo che possiamo avere sono: o altre orribili e inguardabili fiction (stavolta prodotte da Mediaset) o la cinquecentesima replica di CSI. La qualità dei programmi invece non è calata, semplicemente sono stati eliminati quei pochi programmi (i Gialappi, qualche anime e poco altro) che si potevano salvare in mezzo al mare di escrementi (da Uomini e Donne ad Amici, da Grande Fratello a Pomeriggio Cinque, da Colorado a, ultimo arrivato, Pantellas). 
Ho volontariamente omesso vari telegiornali e programmi di giornalismo/pseudo-giornalismo/politica perchè tanto o sono TUTTI orientati, chi per i partito X, chi per il partito Y oppure utilizzano le solite tecniche di sciacallaggio su fatti di cronaca nera (Garlasco, Sarah Scazzi, Melania Rea ecc.) per fare ascolti.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' da un pò di tempo che il livello della nostra televisione ha raggiunto vette di trash a dir poco sconcertanti. Non che il trash non sia mai esistito nella nostra televisione, ma siamo arrivati a una situazione veramente allucinante.
> La Rai investe milioni di euro ogni anno per produrre le sue squallidissime fiction, tutte di livello bassissimo, tutte piattissime. tutte noiose. Le serie TV (come noi le intendiamo) di punta sono cose come Un medico in famiglia, Il commissario Rex e Don Matteo (rendiamoci conto). Durante il primo pomeriggio vi consiglio di sintonizzarvi su Rai Uno per assistere allo squalidissimo spettacolo che ci offre il nostro primo canale con tutta una serie di programmi super trash. Ma la vera assurdità e il pazzesco paradosso lo scoprirete sintonizzandovi ogni tanto su Rai 4. Relegati nell'oblio di un canale secondario possiamo trovare serie tv del calibro di Mad Men, Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, Supernatural, Il Trono di Spade e persino Breaking Bad (non sto scherando). Ma chi è il malato di mente che manda in onda sui canali principali, in prima serata, boiate come Don Matteo o quegli orribili varietà/reality (tipo Pechino Express per fare un esempio) invece di serie tv pluripremiate e che praticamente solo la Rai manda in onda in chiaro? Serie tv che saranno anche costate dei bei soldoni per ottenerne i diritti...
> Potrei anche parlare della gestione degli eventi sportivi, ma penso non ce ne sia bisogno visto che molto spesso in altri topic ne parliamo e ci sfoghiamo del vergognoso servizio offerto.
> Gli unici programmi che salvo sono Presa Diretta, Report e Super Quark.
> ...


Concordo al 100%.
Vedo pochissima TV da tempo infatti.
Non sono d'accordo su Pechino Express, che si avvicina più ad un documentario che a un reality. Sarà perché rimango incantato da sempre davanti ai documentari e alle trasmissioni che mostrano i luoghi e gli usi e i costumi delle diverse popolazioni, ma è l'unico reality che salvo tra tutti quelli che ci sono stati (e sicuramente mi sono anche perso). Lo guardo, nonostante ci sia del trash anche lì, e non me ne vergogno 
Terence Hill da quando fa Don Matteo, nonostante non l'abbia mai visto (credo siano alla 500° serie), credo di odiarlo.
Il peggio del peggio sono le trasmissioni che campano sui casi di cronaca con il loro squallido sciacallaggio.
Il male assoluto della TV italiana è Barbara D'Urso, gentilmente accompagnata dalle trasmissioni stile Verissimo.
Sull'informazione politica è meglio non parlarne.


----------



## Doctore (25 Settembre 2013)

Concordo ma in altri paesi il trash è abbastanza in uso...
L Italia si è allineata.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Concordo ma in altri paesi il trash è abbastanza in uso...
> L Italia si è allineata.



Verissimo, ma io non ho tirato in ballo altri paesi.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2013)

E' una cosa vergognosa... cioè vi giuro un giorno ho preso il telecomando e ho fatto zapping e non ho ho trovato un canale che non contenga qualcosa di ultratrash, volgare o con riferimenti sessuali. Una cosa PAZZESCA, se sei con la famiglia la tv ormai non la si può guardare... a ogni giro ti becchi qualcuno seminudo o gente che impreca o si insulta. Questo succede a QUALSIASI ora... quindi se avete un figlio piccolo non lasciatelo da solo col telecomando in mano perchè è una cosa abominevole.


----------



## Doctore (25 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma io non ho tirato in ballo altri paesi.


si ma se la tv italiana è caduta in basso bisogna ringraziare la globalizzazione del trash...
Alla gente piace la defilippi,la durso,l iphone...poi fra 20 anni sarà qualcos'altro.


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2013)

Ho smesso di guardare la TV da una decina d'anni minimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2013)

non a caso accendo la tv solo per vedere il milan e poche volte sky sport 24, altrimenti niente


----------



## James Watson (25 Settembre 2013)

Tutto ciò, a mio parere, fa parte di un preciso piano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non a caso accendo la tv solo per vedere il milan e poche volte sky sport 24, altrimenti niente



quoto


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma se la tv italiana è caduta in basso bisogna ringraziare la globalizzazione del trash...
> Alla gente piace la defilippi,la durso,l iphone...poi fra 20 anni sarà qualcos'altro.



Ma negli altri paesi sei libero di scegliere almeno. Qua no. Qua se non hai Sky hai solo trash. Io adesso non voglio passare per il fanboy di Sky, ma di fatto è così. Se voglio qualcosa (che sia cultura o trash) basta sintonizzarmi sul canale giusto. Senza Sky non è così, o è trash o è trash e se voglio qualcosa di decente posso averlo massimo 2 giorni alla settimana. Dover pagare (anche tanti soldi) per avere la possibilità di scegliere il tipo di intrattenimento è assurdo.


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

il discorso è un altro ragazzi....

La Rai ha troppi canali e non basta la pubblicità per fare ottimi programmi
Mediaset punta su Premium
La7 a mio avviso ha molti ascolti e fa ottime cose (certo non si distacca molto dal fare meglio programmi ormai abbandonati dagli altri)

meno pubblicità, meno soldi per fare dei bei programmi e meno ascolti....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Secondo te, tutto questo, perché?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo te, tutto questo, perché?



Mi permetto di rispondere io (nonostante capisco che sia una domanda retorica). Semplicisticamente, perchè fa ascolti, e se fa scolti, fa denaro. Alla fine anche la televisione è un business, una fonte di guadagno.

D'altro canto non me la prenderei neanche con le reti, quanto con la gente che guarda 'sta roba.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma negli altri paesi sei libero di scegliere almeno. Qua no. Qua se non hai Sky hai solo trash. Io adesso non voglio passare per il fanboy di Sky, ma di fatto è così. Se voglio qualcosa (che sia cultura o trash) basta sintonizzarmi sul canale giusto. Senza Sky non è così, o è trash o è trash e se voglio qualcosa di decente posso averlo massimo 2 giorni alla settimana. Dover pagare (anche tanti soldi) per avere la possibilità di scegliere il tipo di intrattenimento è assurdo.



Vero, hai ragione.
Soprattutto la Rai per via del canone dovrebbe offrire un servizio nettamente migliore.
Preferisco non guardare la TV però piuttosto che mettere Mediaset Premium o Sky.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere io (nonostante capisco che sia una domanda retorica). Semplicisticamente, perchè fa ascolti, e se fa scolti, fa denaro. Alla fine anche la televisione è un business, una fonte di guadagno.
> 
> *D'altro canto non me la prenderei neanche con le reti, quanto con la gente che guarda 'sta roba*.


Ecco, quello che volevo esattamente dire. C'è gente che guarda tutti i programmi elencati da juventino, quindi c'è poco da lamentarsi, il problema non parte dall'alto, cioè da chi decide il palinsesto ma parte dal basso, da chi guarda quei canali.
Educate questi cittadini a non guardare TV trash e non avremo più TV trash.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vero, hai ragione.
> Soprattutto la Rai per via del canone dovrebbe offrire un servizio nettamente migliore.
> Preferisco non guardare la TV però piuttosto che mettere Mediaset Premium o Sky.



Ma come è stato detto sopra, e non lo metto certo in dubbio, la Rai spende anche per alcune inizitive, per delle novità o addirittura certezze (le serie che vanno per la maggiore in America). Il fatto è che alla gente interessa più Barbara D'Urso, e conviene per tutti (quasi) mettere la D'Urso il pomeriggio. O la Balivo, per rimanere in Rai.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi sei serio? La gente ha il diritto di guardare ciò che vuole, senza bisogno di venire educata da qualcuno.

Se uno non vuole vedere la televisione, fa come il sottoscritto: la lascia spenta.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, quello che volevo esattamente dire. C'è gente che guarda tutti i programmi elencati da juventino, quindi c'è poco da lamentarsi, il problema non parte dall'alto, cioè da chi decide il palinsesto ma parte dal basso, da chi guarda quei canali.
> Educate questi cittadini a non guardare TV trash e non avremo più TV trash.



Ragionamento secondo me sbagliato. La televisione è un mezzo di informazione estremamente importante e non tutti riescono ad avere la maturità di spegnerla così come non puoi obbligare la gente a guardare quello che vuoi te, che è invece proprio ciò che fanno Rai e Mediaset. Se io mando in onda quasi totalmente del trash è ovvio che la gente se lo guarda, proprio perché non vi è altro. E il fatto che la Rai voglia farci vedere solo schifezze lo dimostra il fatto che abbia acquistato serie tv molto famose o addirittura importanti eventi sportivi (gli ultimi europei di Basket ad esempio) per poi relegarle a canali semi-sconosciuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Splendidi sei serio? La gente ha il diritto di guardare ciò che vuole, senza bisogno di venire educata da qualcuno.
> 
> Se uno non vuole vedere la televisione, fa come il sottoscritto: la lascia spenta.



Allora forse non avrebbe d'esistere questa discussione. Che poi, ho dimenticato di dirlo, è un discorso comunque oggettivo : i fan di Maria pensano sicuro che mandare la partita di Champions del Mercoledì o di EL il giovedì, sia un clamorosissimo spreco. 

Di fatti non ne ho fatto mica un dramma, per me la televisione va bene così, tanto la guardo anche poco.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma io non ho tirato in ballo altri paesi.



Apro solo una parentesi poi mi tiro fuori. io (a noi) ci tocca pagare 250 kr al mese poco piu di 40 euro per vedere dei programmi di schifo totale. Il problema è che se non pago, rimango senza tv e non guardo niente. Altrimenti mi tocca pagare + 100 euro ed avere i canali dove trasmettono roba degna.. fortuna che ho il mio dream box abbonamento da un anno a 25 euro e posso vedermi il vostro sky 

Ma come dice [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] è così ovunque.. 

Chiusa parentesi.
Arrivederci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Splendidi sei serio? La gente ha il diritto di guardare ciò che vuole, senza bisogno di venire educata da qualcuno.
> 
> Se uno non vuole vedere la televisione, fa come il sottoscritto: la lascia spenta.


"Educateli" non significa repressione coatta, significa rendete intellettualmente valido questo popolo, come? Non è questo l'argomento del topic ma in generale con tutto ciò che serve per l'educazione di una persona, a partire dalla scuola. Detto ciò, proprio perché la gente è libera di guardare quello che vuole non ci si può lamentare se fruiscano soltanto di TV trash.



juventino ha scritto:


> Ragionamento secondo me sbagliato. La televisione è un mezzo di informazione estremamente importante e non tutti riescono ad avere la maturità di spegnerla così come non puoi obbligare la gente a guardare quello che vuoi te, che è invece proprio ciò che fanno Rai e Mediaset. Se io mando in onda quasi totalmente del trash è ovvio che la gente se lo guarda, proprio perché non vi è altro. E il fatto che la Rai voglia farci vedere solo schifezze lo dimostra il fatto che abbia acquistato serie tv molto famose o addirittura importanti eventi sportivi (gli ultimi europei di Basket ad esempio) per poi relegarle a canali semi-sconosciuti.


Si parte dal programma per arrivare allo spettatore, non il contrario, quindi se tu mi proponi il trash, il trash resterà solo e soltanto se farà share e se fa share perché dovrebbero rimuoverlo? Il problema è sempre quello, il cittadino che guarda il trash perché non venitemi a dire che alternative non ci sono, alternative ce ne sono eccome ma se il popolino preferisce Uomini e Donne a Quark, se preferisce il Grande Fratello a Report, se preferisce L'Isola al posto di Presa Diretta non è colpa di chi propone i palinsesti.
Se Rai1 non facesse ascolti a partire da Verdetto Finale fino a La vita in diretta, quei programmi non verrebbero proposti.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apro solo una parentesi poi mi tiro fuori. io (a noi) ci tocca pagare 250 kr al mese poco piu di 40 euro per vedere dei programmi di schifo totale. Il problema è che se non pago, rimango senza tv e non guardo niente. Altrimenti mi tocca pagare + 100 euro ed avere i canali dove trasmettono roba degna.. fortuna che ho il mio dream box abbonamento da un anno a 25 euro e posso vedermi il vostro sky
> 
> Ma come dice [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] è così ovunque..
> 
> ...



Con 25 euro vedi l'intero palinsesto sky???


----------



## Morghot (26 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%.
> Vedo pochissima TV da tempo infatti.
> Non sono d'accordo su Pechino Express, che si avvicina più ad un documentario che a un reality. Sarà perché rimango incantato da sempre davanti ai documentari e alle trasmissioni che mostrano i luoghi e gli usi e i costumi delle diverse popolazioni, ma è l'unico reality che salvo tra tutti quelli che ci sono stati (e sicuramente mi sono anche perso). Lo guardo, nonostante ci sia del trash anche lì, e non me ne vergogno


Quoto di brutto, pechino express spacca troppo, lo guarderei infinitamente, fa vedere posti spettacolari e molte volte mi piego dal ridere, avercene di programmi così dio santo, non mischiamo la popò con la cioccolata please.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Settembre 2013)

Non cito nemmeno Game of Thrones, che è una produzione multimilionaria, ma telefilm come Dexter, Breaking Bad e tutti quelli che hanno come sfondo una storia thriller/giallo/noir che costano anche poco, perché non le producono in Italia?
Per me non ci sono proprio le idee.
Le fiction RAI attirano una determinata fascia di pubblico, ma cercare di fare qualcosa di più "giovanile" non sarebbe anche l'ora?


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non cito nemmeno Game of Thrones, che è una produzione multimilionaria, ma telefilm come Dexter, Breaking Bad e tutti quelli che hanno come sfondo una storia thriller/giallo/noir che costano anche poco, perché non le producono in Italia?
> Per me non ci sono proprio le idee.
> Le fiction RAI attirano una determinata fascia di pubblico, ma cercare di fare qualcosa di più "giovanile" non sarebbe anche l'ora?



In Italia si è fatta una sola serie così (peraltro pure ben fatta): Romanzo Criminale. Soldi, mezzi, attori e sceneggiatori ci sono, manca la volontà. È un caso che quando la Mediaset ha comprato la serie da Sky per trasmetterla in chiaro l'ha piazzata a mezzanotte? (Anche qui non sto scherzando). È lo stesso discorso di Rai 4 più o meno. Sono loro che vogliono farci vedere schifezze.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Settembre 2013)

Guardo veramente poca Tv, proprio perchè non trovo quasi nulla di interessante. Se devo proprio dire qualcosa che guardo con simpatia quando non so che fare è Camera Cafè


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Guardo veramente poca Tv, proprio perchè non trovo quasi nulla di interessante. Se devo proprio dire qualcosa che guardo con simpatia quando non so che fare è Camera Cafè



Idem, la sto guardando anche in questo momento. A volte prima di Camera Cafè guardo anche i vecchi Mai Dire che sono EPICI... ormai non fanno più della comicità simile...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Idem, la sto guardando anche in questo momento. A volte prima di Camera Cafè guardo anche i vecchi Mai Dire che sono EPICI... ormai non fanno più della comicità simile...



Pure io su ItaliaDue! Fantastici ormai non si vede piu roba del genere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2013)

Consiglio a tutti di guardare BORIS, è una serie tv che descrive alle perfezione lo scenario italiano della televisione, gran telefilm, prodotto da sky, assolutamente strepitoso.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Consiglio a tutti di guardare BORIS, è una serie tv che descrive alle perfezione lo scenario italiano della televisione, gran telefilm, prodotto da sky, assolutamente strepitoso.



Ne ho sentito parlare. Su Sky OnDemand ho visto che c'è tutta, appena avrò tempo la proverò.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2013)

Appena accesa la tv su Rai uno. Cosa mi trasmette? La vita in diretta che parla della giornata di Francesca Pascale...
Io veramente resto basito e schifato.


----------



## Dexter (27 Settembre 2013)

Io senza Sky la tv non la guarderei mai...sui canali di mediaset e rai manco controllo cosa c'è.


----------



## Sesfips (27 Settembre 2013)

Io in TV, qualche volta, guardo DMAX, Rai Storia, Focus TV, Italia 2 se c'è qualcosa di divertente e MTV. Stop.
Canali mediaset zero (rete 4, canale 5, italia uno), canali rai zero (rai 1, 2 ,3). Non c'è mai niente di interessante, tutte schifezze.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non cito nemmeno Game of Thrones, che è una produzione multimilionaria, ma telefilm come Dexter, Breaking Bad e tutti quelli che hanno come sfondo una storia thriller/giallo/noir che costano anche poco, perché non le producono in Italia?
> Per me non ci sono proprio le idee.
> Le fiction RAI attirano una determinata fascia di pubblico, ma cercare di fare qualcosa di più "giovanile" non sarebbe anche l'ora?


finchè fiction monnezza come don matteo, un medico in famiglia, fanno milioni e milioni ascolti, la rai propone questo. 

cmq sui canali "alternativi" della rai, tipo rai 4 o rai movie, passano film di ottima qualità.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Solo nel satellite c'è ancora qualcosa di interessante. Nella tv digitale anche, però ignorando quasi sempre le robe che trasmettono rai e mediaset.


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2013)

Non se lo avete notato, ma stanno ritornando alcuni programmi disgustosamente trash. Da un po' di settimane è ricominciata quella porcheria di Lucignolo e dall'anno prossimo ritorna il GF  è pensare che ce ne eravamo liberati


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non se lo avete notato, ma stanno ritornando alcuni programmi disgustosamente trash. Da un po' di settimane è ricominciata quella porcheria di Lucignolo e dall'anno prossimo ritorna il GF  è pensare che ce ne eravamo liberati



In giro a Lambrate (Milano) vedo i manifesti per le audizioni. Mi sale il crimine


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

concordo sui reality, credo che un reality a parte sia pechino express, io non lo seguo tanto ma è più a documentario e sicuramente più reale di grande fratello o amici. Non concordo sulle serie tv, vero le serie tv italiane han tutte clima più familiare,puntano più sulla famiglia, buoni sentimenti,valori (don Matteo, benvenuti a tavola, i Cesaroni un medico in famiglia una grande famiglia..) ma piacciono, son fatte bene e sinceramente non tutte le serie che vengono dall'estero luccicano. Senza dimenticare che ci sono serie poliziesche anche da noi ma senza il fascino del nome americano (r.si. roma, squadra antimafia palermo oggi e da non sottovalutare gomorra che uscirà a maggio 2014 su sky cinema) poi va a gusti,ovvio che se io amo l'avventura il giallo una qualunque commedia familiare non mi piacerà. 

Tanti programmi io li trovo penosi, x-factor amici,.., ma la tv è e resta un mezzo di intrattenimento, quindi ben vengano anche i programmi leggeri,se non mi piace cambio canale.

Poi a volte ho la sensazione che alcune serie debbano far schifo perché italiane e altre esaltate come americane ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non cito nemmeno Game of Thrones, che è una produzione multimilionaria, ma telefilm come Dexter, Breaking Bad e tutti quelli che hanno come sfondo una storia thriller/giallo/noir che costano anche poco, perché non le producono in Italia?
> Per me non ci sono proprio le idee.
> Le fiction RAI attirano una determinata fascia di pubblico, ma cercare di fare qualcosa di più "giovanile" non sarebbe anche l'ora?




sull'investigativo e/o soprannaturale da noi han fatto il tredicesimo apostolo, e sul giallo ci sono telefilm con rsi roma delitti imperfetti e squadra antimafia palermo oggi (con molti attori che vengono da romanzo criminale)


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In Italia si è fatta una sola serie così (peraltro pure ben fatta): Romanzo Criminale. Soldi, mezzi, attori e sceneggiatori ci sono, manca la volontà. È un caso che quando la Mediaset ha comprato la serie da Sky per trasmetterla in chiaro l'ha piazzata a mezzanotte? (Anche qui non sto scherzando). È lo stesso discorso di Rai 4 più o meno. Sono loro che vogliono farci vedere schifezze.



be se vogliamo vedere di serie cosi ci sono anche rsi roma delitti imperfetti e squadra antimafia palermo oggi, oltre che a maggio partirà gomorra su sky cinema e siamo sugli stessi temi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> be se vogliamo vedere di serie cosi ci sono anche* rsi roma delitti imperfetti e squadra antimafia palermo oggi*, oltre che a maggio partirà gomorra su sky cinema e siamo sugli stessi temi.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> concordo sui reality, credo che un reality a parte sia pechino express, io non lo seguo tanto ma è più a documentario e sicuramente più reale di grande fratello o amici.


Io detesto tutti i reality e talent show che ci sono sulla faccia della Terra, ma difendo a spada tratta Pechino Express che ho iniziato a vedere fin dalla prima puntata l'anno scorso. Lo definirei un docu-reality, perché c'è comunque la componente preponderante della gara tra le coppie concorrenti, ma in ogni tappa si possono conoscere la storia, gli usi e i costumi dei paesi e delle nazioni ospitanti. Ho imparato molte cose sulla cultura dell'India, della Cina, del Vietnam, del Laos, della Cambogia, della Thailandia e altri ancora che prima ignoravo completamente. Con il Grande Fratello, l'Isola dei famosi e robe simili ha davvero pochi tratti in comune.



juventino ha scritto:


> Non se lo avete notato, ma stanno ritornando alcuni programmi disgustosamente trash. Da un po' di settimane è ricominciata quella porcheria di Lucignolo e dall'anno prossimo ritorna il GF  è pensare che ce ne eravamo liberati


Lucignolo, ancora???? 
Ancora il GF? 
Spero che chiudano per pochi ascolti come la Quinta Inutilità.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq sui canali "alternativi" della rai, tipo rai 4 o rai movie, passano film di ottima qualità.


Verissimo.


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


>



era ris roma e a parte quello i titoli erano giusti, e son serie giallo-poliziesche, che ho detto che non va?

le hai gia viste?


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

poi i gusti son gusti


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io detesto tutti i reality e talent show che ci sono sulla faccia della Terra, ma difendo a spada tratta Pechino Express che ho iniziato a vedere fin dalla prima puntata l'anno scorso. Lo definirei un docu-reality, perché c'è comunque la componente preponderante della gara tra le coppie concorrenti, ma in ogni tappa si possono conoscere la storia, gli usi e i costumi delle paesi e delle nazioni ospitanti. Ho imparato molte cose sulle culture dell'India, della Cina, del Vietnam, del Laos, della Cambogia, della Thailandia e altri ancora che prima ignoravo completamente. Con il Grande Fratello, l'Isola dei famosi e robe simili ha davvero pochi tratti in comune.


 appunto

il bello è vedere i tratit culturali e sociali dei posti dove vanno,usi costumi ecc


----------

